# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Muscle Training for 100m

## MRJP

Hi, i'm new in the forum. Nice to meet you.

My best time in 100m is 11.4s. I will have a competition in September next year and I would like to improve my performance reducing my mark to something around 10.8 seconds. Could you recommend a leg muscle training to achieve my objective?
I'm taking Sustanon (500mg/week) and Winstrol (50mg/day).

Thanks in advance.

----------


## MRJP

Nobody??

----------


## frank_frank

jump shoes...they r awesome if u do it consistantly

----------


## Badgerman

Power cleans........stairs.........one legged bounds........dumbbell lunges

----------


## SickNasty

If your already juicing shouldn't you know what excersises to do

I don't know i ran an 11.4 electronic last year at 193 lbs and was weak as hell, but i do leg curls, romainian deads, squats, lunges, back extensions

do alot of power too with hang cleans and work the box jumps and jump rope and feet agility

----------


## BigDogRonnieC

box jump will help alot it will give you good flexibility and explosion off the start def incorparate them into every thing else ppl are posting

----------


## Kärnfysikern

From reading ben johnsons trainers book I think squats and lots of them is crucial to 100m runners. He was a god **** strong mofo in all lifts at a very low bodyweight.

Box squats would probably be good to they build explositivity real good.

----------


## smegs

squats and stairs

----------


## 100m champ

Power cleans, staires, Squats

----------


## TestTubeBaby

plyometrics, simple oly lifts, and plain run, man! lol most of ur work will be done on the track if u wanna get faster.. squats arent too important really..

----------


## Needforspeed

Speed work three times a week, one session short speed(acceleration), one session of Max velocity work(run 60-80m) and one all out special endurance session(2x200m) with full recoveries(20mins)

Remember jumps more important than weight room work so prioritize.

----------


## EastCoaster

You can try looking at some of my workouts... 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=108317


Speed shoes are great. Plyos are the key to speed... plyos with speed shoes is a great workout.

I believe the most important lift for speed is lunges... The hamstring is responsible for speed.

----------


## Needforspeed

I don't think that lunges is that important. I feel that the power clean and romanian deadlift contribute more, together with a fairly unknown exercise to most called reverse leg presses. Well that's my opinion, comments anyone? =) 

For plyos u'd want a good mix of long and short contact jumps.
Quick bounds, long power bounds
One legged quick hops with quick ground contact, one legged hops going for distance

----------


## TestTubeBaby

ur speaking of reverse hypers. quads, hams, and glutes are responsible for speed. power and hang clean, lunges (ham exercises) squat jumps (with dumbells), split leg squat jumps (with dumbells), plyo (box jumps at various heights) depth jumps (a set height, dropping down from the box and exploding back up onto a box of a set height) hurdle agilities...

----------


## MRJP

My train:

1)Full Squat: 4x10
2)Plios: 4x8
3)Leg Extension: 2x8
4)Dumbell Lunges: 3x10
5)Plios: 3x8
6)Leg Curl: 2x8
7)Standing Calf Raise: 3x8

----------


## Needforspeed

Test Tube, reverse leg presses are not reverse hypers. They are basically doing the leg press the other way round(back facing the leg press). But not every machine can be used because it has to be at certain angles. This exercise was created by Tudor Bompa, anyone correct me if i'm wrong.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

then i wouldnt use it, reverse hypers are better. and yes tudor bompa, periodization, etc.

----------

